# Anyone self film their hunts?



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Thats cool. I record my own hunts as well. Nothing really all that exciting ever happens when I do record them lol.


----------



## ShootnPassion (Oct 26, 2009)

That's great! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks!! I just shot my biggest buck tonight and got that on film can't wait to start editing!


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Awesome can't wait to see it.


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Question did you take down that wood chuck? lol looked like you did but was unsure.


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

yep he is a goner  but his big brother is still out there... biggest woodchuck I have EVER seen lol


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Awesome. Gotta take down him as well. Gotta see that. Good luck getting him.


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

great video!!! I'd love to video my own hunts and other outdoor pursuits. I've had my eye on some cameras on ebay but haven't gotten one yet. What camera do you use?


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

I use a little Canon HG20, it works great and it was really easy to learn to use. Here's the big boy... video to come


----------



## backwoodsbarbie (Mar 9, 2010)

Great Job on the video. I have been wanting to film my own hunts, but ive been contemplating on some things. AWESOME BUCK GIRL! way to go!.. cant wait to watch that video!


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

That is an awesome buck!!! Can't wait to see video! Thanks for the info on the camera. I'll have to check that one out.


----------



## MNArrowFlinger (Jul 8, 2008)

very nice! my only thought would be that it would've been nice to hear your personal reaction to it. Nice shot on both animals! Can wait to see the buck footage!


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

NICE buck!! Congrats!! Can't wait to see the video as well!


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

Good video Melissa! Can't wait to see you take that big boy in the picture. He's beautiful!!! Congrats!


----------



## sczar (Sep 18, 2010)

Melissa Great Shooting... That sure is a nice looking Buck you got. Your video was great also.... Keep up the good work...


----------



## quickcat18 (Feb 23, 2010)

Is that a Michigan Buck or from your hunt with another female :wink:.... either way that is a nice Buck.


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

It's a Michigan buck, from my favorite spot here in Lenawee County.

Thanks all!! You're right that I should show my reaction... I always get so shaky after the shot and I'm speechless so there isn't much filming going on after the shot LOL. I'll work on that


----------



## VirtualSprite (Sep 2, 2010)

Awesome video and great editing!


----------



## browningmama_3 (Mar 31, 2007)

That was a great video! Loved how you edited it too. oh, and the song of course.


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

z28melissa said:


> I use a little Canon HG20, it works great and it was really easy to learn to use. Here's the big boy... video to come


Awesome pics! I like the video too, I finally got around to watching it all:embara::wink:


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

Ok I finally got the buck video posted up! Enjoy 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7b6wgE4B3k&fmt=22


----------



## jdrake19 (Sep 1, 2010)

Congrats. Thats pretty awesome. I've been videoing my hunts this year. I have a doe kill and a sapling kill on film so far lol. 

Keep it up! I'll get mine on here as soon as I buy some good video editing software.

Jake


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

Nice videos. Congratulations on both! No more tag soup--you'll refill your freezer in no time!


----------



## skidooboy (Jun 1, 2010)

congrats Melissa! awesome vid and editing. great shot! Rick must be very proud too! after seeing your elite Gt that lynne shot, i ordered a new 2011 elite pure in snow camo, last saturday. cant wait to shoot it. i did shoot a buck opening weekend, although no where near the size of your Brute. has Rick killed anything yet? ski


----------



## sczar (Sep 18, 2010)

Melissa Great Video nice work.... What a great looking deer..


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

congradulations . you laid down an awsome mich buck in that video !. your biggest buck to date and filmed. your gonna relive that hunt in your mind over and over again. the video was nicely done but i would have rather heard you talk us through the hunt but miranda lambert isnt to bad either lol, nonetheless it was ok, i can deal with it . great job, be proud !


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

skidooboy said:


> congrats Melissa! awesome vid and editing. great shot! Rick must be very proud too! after seeing your elite Gt that lynne shot, i ordered a new 2011 elite pure in snow camo, last saturday. cant wait to shoot it. i did shoot a buck opening weekend, although no where near the size of your Brute. has Rick killed anything yet? ski


I love the snow camo on bows thats gonna be sharp!! Congrats on the early buck thats awesome. Rick has yet to kill a tag but he's got his eye on a MONSTER that I have a feeling he'll connect on this year, I CAN'T WAIT!!


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

airwolf said:


> congradulations . you laid down an awsome mich buck in that video !. your biggest buck to date and filmed. your gonna relive that hunt in your mind over and over again. the video was nicely done but i would have rather heard you talk us through the hunt but miranda lambert isnt to bad either lol, nonetheless it was ok, i can deal with it . great job, be proud !


Thanks so much  I'm so thankful that everything came together. Could not have gone better. I totally agree - I thought I had my reaction on film but I had forgotten the microphone so you couldn't hear me!! I thought about trying to re-do my reaction like they sometimes to on tv but I just couldn't - I'm a horrible actress lol.


----------



## MNArrowFlinger (Jul 8, 2008)

z28melissa said:


> Thanks so much  I'm so thankful that everything came together. Could not have gone better. I totally agree - I thought I had my reaction on film but I had forgotten the microphone so you couldn't hear me!! I thought about trying to re-do my reaction like they sometimes to on tv but I just couldn't - I'm a horrible actress lol.


I'm glad you didn't re-do the reaction, it would've been too fake (I hate it when they do that). Good job!!!


----------



## jordyd19 (Oct 23, 2009)

you go girl. Yea, ive been using my roscoby but almost right away the video quality isn't what is should have been. I would pay somebody to gut that thing and put a real camera inside of it for me. I filmed 1 last year of where I used gorilla legs on a tree branch but that's allot of movement. Im finding hunting out one is more enjoyable and allot less anxiety and things to worry about. Chuck adams never goes into the woods with a camera crew for that reason.


----------



## harjo02 (Dec 9, 2006)

Very cool. Good editing, too. Do you have two cameras on you? Or just one and then video the shot and insert separately?

Which Gorillapod do you use? Do you find it difficult to pan or tilt? Or do you just set it up and let it set? Is it easy to move around and keep it level? Or does one little bump skew the level?


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

WAHHOOO GREAT BUCK!!! Congrats to ya!!!!! Cool video as well. GREAT JOB!!
I self film my hunts as well and put stuff together just for a journal, I am no actor as well!! and it seems as if I get so just get so worked up that I almost never get the shot on tape, after all these years you would think I would settle down but NOPE. I can tape for someone else and I am just fine, I always get more footage than I need, but when its me well lets say I am not very good. Even with a tree arm. This year I did get my 2010 Antelope hunt on but I was to far away for the shot. Seems like its ALL WAYS something. 
WAY TO GO!!! CONGRATS AGAIN!!! GREAT BUCK GIRL!!


----------



## Kevin70 (Dec 21, 2010)

*Great Vid!!*

Nice job. The video quality is very good. I started videoing my hunts a couple of years ago as well, and have 3 buck kills so far, including my two largest bucks ever. I am editing a video of my big 10 pt that I shot this year, as we speak. The post reaction footage is probably the best part. Funniest anyways. Here is a pic of the 10 pt. Keep up the good work, it adds so much to the hunt.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

fantastic video. My daughters loved it especially the woodchuck kill shot.


----------



## bow up (Sep 2, 2010)

Nice videos. Awsome buck. Congrats!!!!!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

looks like the wife picked me up an HD video cam and a heck of a computer for Christmas this year to do all the editing. I cant wait to start putting together a few small game hunts with my oldest daughter Lindsay. 









The woodchuck thing got me thinking and Iv have the 2011 season already planed for Lindsay. I'm going to film the whole season with a list of small game animals and check them off when she connects. 
so far it looks like rabbit, raccoon, woodchucks, squirrel, grouse, carp, turkey, and top it off with an out of state pig hunt. I might throw in a coyote hunt with a gun, duck hunt and pheasant hunt with the shot gun.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

here is a clip I did with a cheep digital camera last year. Do you think my girls like hunting?:teeth:
http://s109.photobucket.com/albums/n72/swbuckmaster/?action=view&current=M4H01189.mp4

and the end of this clip
http://s109.photobucket.com/albums/n72/swbuckmaster/?action=view&current=M4H01190.flv


----------



## 10PTREP (Apr 28, 2010)

Great deer and video Z28! Mid October was great this year, I got my OH buck on the 16th! Congratulations guys!


----------



## kamogirl (Jan 15, 2011)

Check out this video on this hot new product from Rhino Outdoors. We saw this at the ATA show last week and can't wait to get them in the store. I have never tried filming my own hunts but something like this just might give me that opportunity.


----------

